# Which credit card pays best



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what I found out to-date:

Would appreciate views on this though pls.... and also, can I apply pre-arrival?

Best credit cards for cashback/miles:
1) RAK Titanium - 3% rebate over certain amount of purchases (I think its over Dh 1,000 but cant be sure)
2) Citibank Gold/Platinum (?) - great for flying mileage but I heard they have hefty service fee.
3) HSBC Platinum - free valet parking in some Burjuman / MOE
with HSBC credit cards you can earn airmiles, which I personally find useless.. not much of a rewards to choose from...
4) Citibank Ultima/Ultimate credit cards as you can earn skywards (Emirates) miles which are very very useful... pays out 2 emirates air miles for each $1.00 spent. 
5) NBD Gold card, have the similar point system but with Danata... and the advantage is with their point system you can redeem the points with almost any airline or any holiday package they offer... not a bad option 
6) Emirates Islamic-Skywards co-branded card - 1 Mile for every AED spent. Can now use these Miles for tickets or for luxury products from the emirates high street.

thanks as always


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Here's what I found out to-date:
> 
> Would appreciate views on this though pls.... and also, can I apply pre-arrival?
> 
> ...


What are the APRs. I suppose it depends whether you'll be paying it all off each month. If you're not then the APR would be the deciding factor, if you are then go for the reward that will best suit your needs. I like airmiles because I'll have to travel with work and I also plan to go back to the UK regularly. I wouldn't want airmiles that are limited to only one company because I try and go for the best deal and wouldn't want to be limited to one specific company.

I don't think you can apply before you get here as I think they have to be tied to a UAE bank account which you will have to open first. Banks here will offer you one as soon as you apply for a current account...

...and a car loan

...and a mortgage or rent loan.

They just seem to throw money at you!! 

{and I never plugged too!!}


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks CM.

apr is not a concern for me...always clear monthly.

since you know a crunch proof bank rather well....are you familiar with the airmile accrual rate/fees for that particular institutions cards? or can you point me at a website.

also (and sorry to treat you like online customer services!) i guess the benefit in getting a bank account now with your outfit is that i have somewhere to pay in my salary cheque immediately on arrival. otherwise it is 3 months right?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks CM.
> 
> apr is not a concern for me...always clear monthly.
> 
> ...


Happy to help where I can. In short I don't know the answer to the first question but I will find out and get back to you by PM. This shouldn't be a site for advertising and I try to be impartial.

As for the second question again I am not sure what other banks do so you may be able to get an account straight away in other banks. Other people on here may have other experiences (positive and negative) so hopefully people will post so you get a balanced view.


----------

